
TIOBE Programming Community Index for December 2010 - zoowar
http://www.tiobe.com/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html
======
extension
The main page claims "the ratings are based on the number of skilled engineers
world-wide, courses and third party vendors" yet the definition page says that
all they do is search for "$LANGUAGE programming" on a few sites and add up
the hits. The sites are Google, YouTube, Wikipedia, Blogger, MSN, and Yahoo.
None of these are particularly relevant to the industry and search results
could be affected by a wide variety of factors. I don't see how any conclusive
meaning can be derived from this methodology.

I find it strange, for example, that Scala is not in the top 50 and Clojure is
not in the top 100, while languages I've never heard of make the top 20.

~~~
zck
>I find it strange, for example, that...Clojure is not in the top 100...

It isn't included in the search for Lisp
([http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/tpci_d...](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/tpci_definition.htm)).
Email them and they'll add it.

------
seanalltogether
As someone who has done flash programming for the past 10 years I've never
trusted this index. While I primarily work in objective-c these days, I can
tell you from the size of the communities, to the amount of books that have
been written, to the [very large number of
jobs]([http://jobsearch.monster.com/PowerSearch.aspx?q=flex&tm=...](http://jobsearch.monster.com/PowerSearch.aspx?q=flex&tm=60&rad=20&rad_units=miles))
in that field that this index just doesn't make sense to me.

------
indy
Delphi is more popular than Javascript?

~~~
lenni
And JavaScript's proportional use has fallen in the last year?

------
muuh-gnu
They count an all time low for Visual Basic at position 7, yet they have
VisualBasic.NET at position 45, less popular than Logo, JavaFX and APL. When
its not VB.NET at position 7, which Basic can they possibly mean? VBA? They
can't possibly mean VB6, can they?

------
nestlequ1k
Yeah, these rankings are complete and utter bullshit.

------
scorchin
I would say that Google searches for programming languages would be a little
better as a benchmark. As it denotes the number of new users trying to learn a
language (demand).

Google Trends for (some) functional languages:
[http://www.google.com/insights/search/#cat=31&q=erlang%2...](http://www.google.com/insights/search/#cat=31&q=erlang%2Cscala%2Cocaml%2Cclojure%2Chaskell&date=1%2F2010%2012m&cmpt=q)

Just a shame that you can't add more than 5.

------
cgrubb
The TIOBE index is the homecoming queen at the school for the homely.

If you are going to date one of these girls, also check these out:

<http://lang-index.sourceforge.net/>

[http://www.dataists.com/2010/12/ranking-the-popularity-of-
pr...](http://www.dataists.com/2010/12/ranking-the-popularity-of-programming-
langauges/)

------
nhebb
For comparison, here are the tag trends on Stack Overflow:
[http://hewgill.com/~greg/stackoverflow/stack_overflow/tagtre...](http://hewgill.com/~greg/stackoverflow/stack_overflow/tagtrend.html)

------
wwkeyboard
I don't know if I agree with their methodology; YouTube, Blogger, and MSN are
probably not the best source of information about the programing community.

------
code_duck
More activity surrounding Python at the expense of PHP would be a good thing.

